# Scatter Creek



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open is starting with an interrupted triple. Watch a long center bird thrown right to left in an open field and a short left mark thrown left to right into dry cover. There is water on the way to both birds and the terrain to the long bird is gently rolling. Then turn and run a blind along a tree line on the left and angling down a dirt road to a mound. When the dog comes in with the blind, the handler signals for the flyer on the right thrown left to right. Pick up the triple with the first two gunners retired. 

So far the dogs are having no problem with the flyer or the short retired. They want to go wide to the right, away from the trees and the road on the blind. They take a good initial line out toward the long mark, but there must be water or mud about 2/3 of the way out there because they all seem to flare left or right enroute.

The sky is overcast now but should get sunny and warm as the day goes on. The wind is light and variable. The dogs seem to wind the blind on the mound even though wide to the right. I'll keep you posted if anything changes.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Judy first off good luck to you at the trial. Thank you so much for reporting with details. It is trully appreciated. Wish I was there.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Judy -
Thanks! As always, very detailed and helps greatly to visualize the test; just as if I was there in person. Much appreciated. 

All- 
Would appreciate early reports and infor, if available on the Q and Derby tomorrow if possible. I have a young pup in the Derby. 

Lorraine


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to the 3rd Series Waterblind (27 dogs):

3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10, 13, 17, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 42, 44, 45, 49, 50, 55

Number 55 starts tomorrow morning at 8:00.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the Open callbacks Judy.


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

If anyone knows the qual results please post. Thank you


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The only thing I have heard on the Qual is that a Gonia dog won and Sharon Collins and Jet took second.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur has an in-line triple fading right to left in a gently rolling field with a tree line in the background. All birds are thrown right to left. First bird down is the middle distance bird in the center and the gunner retires into a lay down blind. The second bird down is the long one on the left which lands in a "cove" in the tree line and the gunner retires behind a holding blind in the trees. The flyer is the shortest mark on the right. 

The two shorter marks have not been causing much problem except for some overruns with deep hunts before coming up with the middle retired. Many of the dogs are running deep and to the right of the long bird before working their way back to the area of the fall. There is an inviting open field to the right behind where the gunner was standing. Others are finding where the gunner was standing and hunting the area until they come up with the bird. So far only a couple have gone straight to the area of the fall.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Update on Amateur. Something changed -wind or movement below the house in the background where people are gardening, but suddenly a series of dogs had problems and handled or picked up. Now more are having success.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 4th (17):

3, 4, 5, 8, 10, 13, 17, 19, 21, 25, 28, 30, 35, 36, 44, 49, 50


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual placements:

1st - Fletch - Tallman/Gonia
2nd - Jet - Collins
3rd - Runner - Little
4th - Agge - Stratton/Henninger or Duke
RJ - Shiner - Brock
JAMs: 2,3,7,8,9,16,19,20


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you Judy.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I already posted this once but the Internet apparently ate the post. Amateur callbacks (32 dogs):

2,11,12,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,22,24,26,27,28,29,30,32,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,47,48

The second series is a double land blind. Short blind on the right. Long blind behind the flyer station and on out to one among many hay bales. Wind blowing scent from flyer crates across line to blind.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open results:

1st - Jacki - Wu/Henninger
2nd - Leica - Zellner/Patopea
3rd - Cutter - Kahn
4th - Abby - Abouaf/Henninger
RJ - Kimber - Zellner/Patopea

JAMs: 4,5,13,21,30,35,49


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> Open results:
> 
> 1st - Jacki - Wu/Henninger
> 2nd - Leica - Zellner/Patopea
> ...


Just heard that Leica's 2nd place made her an FC. Congratulations. How exciting. Also Congratulations to all who placed and got ribbons.

Arleen


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Just got a very, very excited call from Jean about Jacki's win. We all have been waiting for that----lots of congrats from Jacki's many friends in the Mission Valley.

Glenda


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh my! Congratulations to Jean Wu and Jacki and of course Henningers for the Open Win. Way to go. How very exciting for Jean and Jacki.

Arleen


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

Congratulations Jean and Jackie!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Calbacks to the 3rd series (25 dogs):

2, 12, 14, 15, 17, 18, 20, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29, 30, 32, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45,46, 47, 48


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Jean ,John and Jacki. Just got home and saw the placemrnts. Congrats to all the placements, RJ and Jams.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

anything on the Derby?

thanks,
Marty


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Cynthia, on the Q WIN for Fletch and Jimmy! 

rita


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Jean and the brown dog


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Just heard Tide from our first Kicker x Sierra litter won the derby. He has run 2 derbies, first one when he was 12 months old and he earned a Jam, and now his 2nd derby today at only 14 months old.

Sierra now has 2 Derby winners this year. Tide (Kicker x Sierra) And Levi (Magic x Sierra).

Congrats to Mark and Tide on the great work.

Marty and Lesa


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Derby Placements:
1st Tide - Mark Kellog
2nd Kate - Don Varchol
3rd Lance - Lee Herskowitz
4th Angel - Brooke Vandebrake


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations! ....."Lance".....


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Little Brown Dog GOT ER DUN !!!! SO PERMA-GRIN


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

drdawg said:


> Derby Placements:
> 1st Tide - Mark Kellog
> 2nd Kate - Don Varchol
> 3rd Lance - Lee Herskowitz
> 4th Angel - Brooke Vandebrake


Lee, Congrats on Lance's 3rd place

Arleen


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Brooke, on Angel's Derby 4th! 

rita


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Lee and Lance


----------



## BowmanLake (May 17, 2009)

Congrats jean and now FC-AFC jacki; i knew she was talented when we trained in Duluth.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks all! Still grinning here too. FInished 4 of last 5 trials and placed in 3 of them.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats to all placements and finishers. 
Thank you to our judges for putting up some very nice tests 
and judging them. 
Thank you too all that had our backs and never doubted me 
when I decided to start this club.
Thank you to my board of directors you boys
Made me proud.
Ro Cornelio. Big time stud!!!
Larry Bragg. The solicitor!!!
Joel Bodenman. The rookie that got major street
Credit!!!
And a big thanks to all that pitched in we will be back next 
Year to top this trial.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to the new club and its trial. 

Helen


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Jeff and all the Scatter Creek members and workers. You put on a very nice and well run trial. We'll be back for sure!


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks jean
my board Rolando Cornelio,Joel Bodenman,Larry Bragg
Came to the plate and put down a great job.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Great trial and grounds, BUT a tailgate to set a standard for any other clubs! Thanks for a lot of effort! Nice to have another NW trial as well.


----------

